# How do you know if your dog is cold?



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

Now that the tempature is cooling off I am concerned about knowing when Pepper is cold. Can I use my own body thermostat as a gauge?


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

My dog is all like ''Burrrrr'' when she is cold.
I think it could vary


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Apparently touching their nose works.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Then there's dogs that like the cold. I know my Betty prefers cooler temps than warm. Summer has just been way too warm for her, and she sleeps on the bathroom floor, which is pretty cool. In the snow and cold, she can play all day. She loves the now. As for telling if she's too cold or not, she asks to come in the house, lol. If it's too cold, she'll go out for a short while to go potty, then will ask to come back in the house. But if it's not, she'd rather stay outside.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

All of my dogs have always put their nose under their tail if they are cold. They also shiver too. What kind of dog do you have? Fur type will play a big role in helping to determine if they are to cold or not.


----------



## ybiscute (Aug 24, 2008)

melgrj7 said:


> All of my dogs have always put their nose under their tail if they are cold. They also shiver too. What kind of dog do you have? Fur type will play a big role in helping to determine if they are to cold or not.


Pepper is a bichon frise. Right now his hair is "long", but he will be groomed next week and have his hair cut. There after, his hair will remain short. I do plan to buy him sweaters for when it is really cold.

Being oustide isn't too much of a problem. Pepper likes being out, but I live in a townhouse, so he's only out when we go for walks and potty breaks.

I am concerned though about when to turn the heat on in the house or when/if he should be moved to a warmer spot in the house. He currently sleeps on the first floor, which of course is harder to keep warm than the rest of the house. 

I will look for "signs" that he is cold.


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

like meljrj7 says - when they curl up like anchovies - that's when they are cold


----------

